# Anyone seen Lesely Anderson lately or updates on readings??



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

Just wondering as i know lots of you have had readings with her.

Jo x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Jo

Hope you & Nigella are doing ok ?

There's a thread on the Complementary Therapies board for ladies who've visited psychics....it's not been posted on for a while but maybe take a look on there...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=70306.240

Take care
Natasha


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Jo

Just a quick update from me to say that last Oct Lesley predicted happy times and either bump or at the very least a BPF for Xmas 07........ I'm now 11wks and 1 day as you can see from my ticker and my belly is expanding by the week!! I was very skeptical and although she got other details right about family i took it all with a pinch of salt but even my mum has admitted it   her a bit to think Lesley was so close to the mark!!

Hope you and Nigella are ok, take care 

Sam xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Congratulations Sammy!  What fab news and a great Xmas pressie for you  
I am waiting to see if she is right this time as she said we will move house in feb ?! dont think it will be that soon but we really want to buy a house with a garden now we have Nigella (in flat now). She is wonderful thanks, 8 mths already!!

Take care,

Anymore stories that are    

Jo xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hi Jo....fellow ex-clomid chick  

What a beauty your little one looks - can't believe she's 8 months already. How are you finding being a mummy?

Don't know if you can remember but I've had two readings from Lesley, the first by email and the second by telephone (which was a lot more traumatic and ended up with both of us in tears at one point!!  )

Anyhow - during my last reading she (rightly) predicted I'd get the green light last May for IVF and would go through six weeks of hell around Aug time (which again - she predicted rightly) this coincided with the time that I was undergoing stimming/treatment etc. She also said I'd get my bfp, and not only that, but it would be twins.....and YUP....20 weeks on my two are due in May  . 

Lesley predicted I'd have a boy and girl but since I'm not planning on finding out the sexes I'll have to get back to you on that one!!  

I have to say - there were a lot of things Lesley said during both of her readings that were soooo to the point they were   .

Are you thinking of having another reading then?

Take care

B3ndy
xx


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi Folks

Does anyone have Lesley's contact detail that they could pm me with?

Jennie
  x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Jennie, and a Happy New Year - here's hoping 2008 is a good one for you.

I've just pm'd you Lesley's email address.


take care

B3ndy

xx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

hi where is lesley based this all sounds so interesting?


----------



## Mrs Dibbles (Aug 19, 2007)

I was just thinking the same thing. Who is Lesley? Is it part of FF? I would like some info too please.


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

me too please!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

Lesley is a medium based down Devon way from what I remember.

A year or so ago a group of us ex-clomid chicks decided to have readings with her after reading on FF about a couple of ladies who'd had particulary good ones.

You have to bid for the reading on ebay (i think i just typed lesleypsychic into the search box and she came up) Once you've won the reading Lesley emails you back asking what type of reading you want (ie over the phone or by email) She'll also ask for a photo of whoever you want the reading for (I sent one of me and my dh for the first one and then one of me and my folks for the second) 

For my email reading I just gave asked four general questions on what the future held for my....health, family, career, relationship etc and she gives a paragraph or so on each.
For my second reading (on the phone) we just had a general chat as she picked up vibes from me she just said what she was feeling and what advice she could give etc.


Hope that helps  


B3ndy
xx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

thanks b3ndy do you have any idea how much it cost you? think i will give it a go!!!! although i do work with a psycic who has told me little bits about my life and future.

L xx

ps, nice bump!!!!!!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

thanks L (the stretch marks that go with it aren't so nice!! )

It cost around £15 if i remember rightly - £20 max

Good luck - and here's hoping she has lots of good news for you!


B3ndy

xx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

thanks that is reasonable price i was expecting more.

my sister had really bad stretch marks and my mum always reminded her that it didnt matter as everyone was a sign that she had  two beautiful daughters i thought it was a lovely thing and my sister looking wonderful when pg stretchmarks and all and im sure you do too.

all the best for 2008 and becoming a mummy

L xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Bendy -that isfab news, she was spot on then. Congrats on it being twins!    
I am loving being a mummy, it is so great and she is very good too.

For anyone interested Lesely has moved from Sidmouth in Devon to Exmouth now and her readings privately about £28.00 but as said apparantley you can 'bid' on ebay for one a bit cheaper. She has been v good with me and friends and family. My last one was in Aug and she said i would move in Feb etc.. hence me waiting to see if it happens...

Jo xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hiya
Could someone pm me the e mail as well please. I just looked on ebay but its not recognised?!?
Sounds really fab

  to all Olive22X


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Ladies 

Just read back your recent posts and for anyone thinking of using Lesley i would really recommend her   Lesley was my first experience of having a psychic reading and it was quite an emotional event, she is really sensitive and very "in tune" even though i tried hard not to let on about our fertility journey she was the one to bring it up!!

I still have her under my favourites on ebay so will post her ID name in a bit  

Sam xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

that would be good sam as i cant find her on there either


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Buddies 

Do an advanced search on ebay and type in lesleymedium under the sellers ID bit, she has a profile type pic of a woman in the background and a crystal ball   Have looked and she currently has readings available either to bid on or buy out right

If you have any problems pm me and i will try to send you the ebay email link for "share this item with a friend"

Sam xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

lesleyanderson.com is her website too where you can book readings and read about her experiences etc.. x


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

i have just sent her an email, 

asking for a reading,, 

will let u know how i get on,,


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I  had a reading in september 2006 and i said nothing about ttc just asked for a general reading...she described my mental state.....basically she said i was just existing....going to work, coming home etc.  She told me that in 6 months time we would be happy if a little anxious but she saw me 'blooming' after the 6 months.. ...she got loads of other stuff right and i would deffo recomend her.  I had hit rock bottom and this gave me some hope to cling onto  

We got a BFP in April 2007 and I deffo was blooming the rest of the year!  We now have a beautiful baby girl called Rosie.

good luck to you all!


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Sarah, i remember, Awwww huge congratulations!!! xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

thanks jo isn't nigella a cutie?


----------

